# I need your help please!



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi my soapmaking friends.  I went to the DR. yesterday for a scheduled colonoscopy.  I'm 45 years old, but my dad died from colon cancer a year and a half ago at the age of 65, and we lost my maternal grandmother 2 months ago from it too.  She was 94 though, and lived 5 years after they removed part of her colon.  Her husband, my maternal grandfather died from it 15 years ago at the age of 83.  So, it's in my family history.  My Dr. wanted me to go just to be checked out.  Yesterday, they removed 6 polyps and found a 2 inch tumor in my descending colon.  We are going in next Wednesday to visit with the surgeon to have part of my colon removed that is affected.  We don't know if it's benign or malignant yet.  4-1/2 years ago my dear wife had a 2" tumor in her spine, and it turned out to be stage 2 malignant.  She went through 34 rounds of radiation after her 9 hour surgery.  So far, she is tumor free.  
Well, my friends, this is where I need you to light a candle, or say a prayer for me, please.  Thank you!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh no!!!!!  I am sending some love and light your way.

Please keep us updated on your condition, I am sorry!!!


Carrie


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

((HUGS)) OH MY DEAR PAUL!
YOU ARE IN MY PRAYERS!!!! Talk about stress! Yes, I see now what your talking about!!!

I will rub a bar of soap as well!!! GOOD LUCK AND KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 28, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> ((HUGS)) OH MY DEAR PAUL!
> YOU ARE IN MY PRAYERS!!!! Talk about stress! Yes, I see now what your talking about!!!
> 
> I will rub a bar of soap as well!!! GOOD LUCK AND KEEP US POSTED!



Thanks ladies, I will.  My next DR. appt. is Wednesday morning.  We discuss surgery that has to be done.  Thank you for your thoughts and prayers!  I love the "rubbibg a bar of soap" that is too cute! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

I rub a bar of soap for good luck, and good luck for my next batches.. keep those **** soap fairies away! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 28, 2007)

Shot at 2007-07-28


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 28, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Shot at 2007-07-28



Thanks Tab! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 28, 2007)

(((Paul)))
I am very sorry to hear this!  My husband just had a piece of his tongue removed as it was pre-cancerous and I we're both in shock, so I can only imagine what you and your family must be going through!!!

I'm sending you positive vibes and light a candle aswell!


----------



## Mandy (Jul 30, 2007)

You're in my prayers. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Mandy! 8)   I go in Wednesday for my first consultation.  We'll see.  I will be around here to bug you guys for a long, long time!   I just had a little "hiccup" in my life!  I'll be fine.  You guys please continue to bug me, please! LOL

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 30, 2007)

Sending lots of healing energy your way Paul!  I'm praying that everything is benign and you will be in tip top shape very quickly!  

Big Hugs!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Sending healing Reiki your way.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey, did anyone hear from Paul about Wednesday?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 2, 2007)

Nope!!  i will send him a PM


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for remembering me guys, it makes a sad situation a little easier to bear.
I won't go into great detail, but here it is in a nutshell;

Tuesday, we were in the endoscopy dept. at the hospital because my wife is having stomach issues.  She is a cancer survivor herself, and we were worried.  While we were waiting for her DR. to take her back for the scope, my DR. came by and said he sent a letter to me with the results of the biopsies on the 7 polyps they removed and the tumor he scraped.  The results were, benign.  One of the polyps and the tumor was stage 3 of pre cancer growth.  He said my tumor still required surgery.  He referred me to a surgeon we saw yesterday.  He stated that he was not willing to do the surgery since I am in A-Fib with my heart and have congestive heart failure!  He wanted to send me to a larger hospital with a full surgical staff.  He wanted me to go to St. Louis, MO to Barnes-Jewish Hospital.  The surgeon there had me scheduled for a consultation next week, and he took our insurance, BUT Barnes-Jewish DOES NOT!  Crazy!
After calling all this morning and talking to our insurance, we choose to go to Cleveland to the Cleveland Clinic!  It is rated #4 in the USA overall, and #1 for their heart-cardiac unit, and #7 for their colon-rectal cancer department. It's a 12 hour drive, 750 miles from here!  I will be in the hospital 11 to 14 days!
That's about it!  And I said I would not be long winded! LOL

Thanks for your thoughts, prayers, and energy! 8)  :wink: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## moca (Aug 2, 2007)

Paul, I am sorry to hear all that you and your wife are going through.  I live about 3 hours from Cleveland Clinic.  It is one of the best.  My dad has heart problems and had a double bypass back in 1990.  He has been doing great until this past year when he started having fib problems.  I think it may be the kind you have but I am not sure.  A pacemaker won't work for him.  They tried shocking his heart but that only worked for about a week.  He is on a blood thinnner now.

You and your wife will definitely be in my thought and prayers.  A candle has just been lit.  I think I may even try to rub a bar of soap like the others have suggested.


----------

